# Goose Hunting with Flu-flus/Feather Vanes????



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

From NDG&F........



> A bow must be pulled, held and released by hand. Any release aid may be used providing it is hand operated, the shooter supports the draw weight of the bow, and the release is not attached to any part of the bow other than at the bowstring. Telescopic sights, range finding devices, battery-powered or electronically lighted sights or other electronic devices attached to the bow, or the arrow, are not permitted. Handheld range finding devices are legal. Arrows capable of causing damage or injury in excess of that inflicted by the cutting edges of the broadhead, are prohibited while hunting small game with a bow (e.g., explosive arrow points, arrows tipped with drugs or chemicals, and pneumatic or hydraulic shafts are illegal). Arrows must be at least 24 inches long and have at least 2 untrimmed feathers or not less than 5 trimmed feathers when shooting at birds in flight.


The way I read this is I can take any old carbon arrows I have lying around, fletch 5 feather vanes on the arrow, tip it with any old broadhead I have sitting around, and shoot at birds in the air. Correct? I'm looking at possibly attempting to shoot decoying early season geese with the bow.

What about flu-flus? Would they be a better option than going with 5 cut feathers? Aluminum or carbon???? My concern is I have a biscuit on my main bow. I'm pretty sure flu-flus would not work through that, but than again, I've never shot them so I may be wrong. I also have an older compound bow with a drop away, where flu-flus may work better?

Given the options, what would you do and why? I have a Bitz jig so fletching 4 or 5" feather vanes would not be a huge deal to me, just never fletched feathers before. On the flip side, a guy can find 36pck of aluminum flu-flus pretty reasonable online. I would imagine a few arrows could get lost in this game  , so maybe using my decent carbon arrows is not the way to go. What has been your experiences with this sort of thing?

Thanks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

This attempt could prove to be quite entertaining.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, that's what I'm going for, entertainment. The shotgun quite frankly, is too easy on these dumb early season birds. I realize that a compound is not made for this sort of thing, and that I'd be waaaay better served with a recurve or longbow, but I'm not going to get into that this year. Maybe this Winter I'll look at that sport. I got enough to do right now as is.

So, why don't you put your smartass answers to the side for a minute and answer my questions, regardless of how dumb they seem to you.  Just maybe you'll get lucky enough to witness this debacle.


----------

